

Make your Google Docs a Google Drive - jerrywjh
http://www.gdocsdrive.com

======
jerrya
This was linked to yesterday, and then the link went away, and it was marked
as [dead], so I'll say again what I said there:

So it seems terrific up until it asks me to sign in with my Google Account and
provides fields for email and password.

So that's a killer right there. It needs so oauth or whatever the cool kids
are calling it these days.

Give me some oauth and I would check it out. I'd also suggest a 30 day trial,
or even better, seriously, since the $19 payment is for a lifetime license,
you should consider a 90 day trial period, let me get good and hooked and then
yank the line.

I have paid for additional google storage, and this tool could be invaluable
for allowing me to make use of that storage, but I need oauth, and I would
prefer a 30 - 90 day trial.

